# Driverless Tesla Model 3 car gets ticket for failure to stop ?????



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

https://insideevs-com.cdn.ampprojec...74412/video-tesla-model3-smart-summon-police/


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Did it get deactivated?


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Did it get deactivated?


umm did your stereo get deactivated for you turning it up too loud?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> umm did your stereo get deactivated for you turning it up too loud?


It gets deactivated when the pax turn it up too loud.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

What's the charge? Driving w/o driver license, failure to show proof of insurance? Did the car talk back ask for lenience or shoot out some diesel smoke?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> https://insideevs-com.cdn.ampprojec...74412/video-tesla-model3-smart-summon-police/


??who pays it !?

**** UPDATE ON THE ARTICLE

SAYS IT WAS STAGED.

WAS IN PARKING LOT !


----------

